# 93923 Included in E/M ?



## pwalker (Apr 18, 2011)

I am a cardiology coder/Biller and I have been receving denials from Medicare B for:  250.00 -93923 "ABI"   (Denial: Medical Neccesity)   


Quest:   1. Do you have to be a registered tech to perform and get paid for ABI?
             2. Is 93923 included in the E/M or can I add a modifier?   





Thanks 
Patrina


----------



## Arulkarthik (Apr 19, 2011)

*LCD check*

The denial reason clearly states "not a medical necessity" so pls check the LCD coverage for Medicare Part B.

For 93923 the coverable Dx for diabetes are 250.70-250.73, pls check the documentation for  if coverable Diagnosis is available, if so bill that ICD-9.

Thanks
With regards
Arul CPC.


----------



## bakr00 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Randi Baker*

does these codes require a modifier if all we are doing is the test?  (not the interp) 
93922  and 93923


----------

